# I think I need a new camera?



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I have seen some really crisp photos on this site,
right now I have a cannon powershot A590,and I am thinking to get a new camera,
I,m a complete rookie,and not sure what to get,my budget is $750 tops,any recommendations?,
I was also going to take photography classes,as like I mentioned I have very basic knowledge and skills,heres the best I can do with what I have,full image,and after its been cropped










cropped


----------



## Mbunaaddict (Oct 28, 2010)

I am by no means a profession. I would consider my self a beginner. From the reading *** done, *** gotten the impression to purchase a basic camera body, *** got a Nikon D40x, and spend more money on quality lenses.

My Nikon runs anywhere from 400-600 bucks and usually comes with a basic 18-55mm lens. You could then pic up a macro lens and and nice flash and still be within your 750 budget.

I honestly only use/have the 18-55mm. It is suitable for me as a beginner.


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey Rob,

Thanks for teasing us with a partial shot of your new tank. You owe us a shot of the entire setup with details. Please and thank you! 

I don't think I'm allowed to suggest where I get my photography equipment (advertising) so I'll send you a PM with specifics.

Your point and shoot camera A590 is a great camera for an out and about camera. It's one of the better PS cameras with good reviews. My wife would love something like that :lol: No offense! However, if you want higher res quality photos and fast shutter (instant image capture), you want to use DSLR. Without getting into detail, the body of the DSLRs are differentiated by the power and speed of the sensor in the camera. Right now you can start with a basic body camera. In the Canon world, you have your Rebels, more recently Rebel T3. I have the T2i which is its predecessor. Great and easy to use with practice and reading.

These are a great sites for camera and lens review - http://www.dpreview.com/ and http://www.the-digital-picture.com/

I'll send you a PM where you can get a Canon EOS T3 starter kit comes with kit lens 18-55 and accessories for about $650 for start.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks for the suggestions and information,I have to do some reading and research,
I,m sure most people have their favs.,kind of like filters :lol: 
so basically,get the camera body,am I right to assume its mostly about the lenses then?
I will attempt to take another video of the "new tank",and maybe a couple more pics,the camera,really doesnt do the fish's coloring justice,all my picture and videos look grainy
tank set-up,75 gallon,2 ac 110 filters,basic strip light,50/50 bulb,two hydor 750s,scattered granite boulders,caribsea "sunset gold" substrate,which is my new favourite,current stocking,2 trios of lithobate zimbawe,and a trio of lwandas,all f1,ordered from Germany


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

quick unedited tank shot,nothing special,not sure what to add,if anything,one of the lwandas is holding,shes in a 10 gal.right now,don't mind the sponge filter,I,m seeding it for the holding z-rock


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

I wouldn't change a thing. Looks easy to maintain :thumb: Lwandas are my favorite and I'm still on the hunt for a wc breeding group of my own. Did you build your own canopy?

I'm getting off topic. Yes, do research. Rent some cameras and lenses (make sure one is a macro lens) for a weekend and take as many pictures for practice as you can. Play around with Tv, Av and Manual Mode.

Ask questions!


----------



## Falco16 (Jan 22, 2012)

I own photography on the side and have learned a few things to help you out. Depending on how serious you want to get, buy an entry level camera and spend the money on the lenses. The camera will only take as good as the lens is (lens affects so much, sharpness, contrast being two big ones).

I shoot a Canon 40D with a 24-70L f/2.8 (professional lens costing about $1200), 70-200L 2.8 (another professional lens costing about $1200), and an 85mm 1.8 (an excellent cheaper lens at $400). I follow mostly Canon gear and I would be willing to give you any information I know.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you so much,I have narrowed it down at least to a Cannon  from alot of reviews and feedbacks,it seems like the way to go is get a good body that will fit nicely,and be comfortable in my hands :wink: 
I have looked into classes and workshops that are cannon specific,they basically show you how to use all the features and settings,
I,m going to start with a good body and whatever lense comes with it,learn how to use it,and upgrade lenses when I have a better understanding of what I want or need :thumb:


----------



## Falco16 (Jan 22, 2012)

I am here for any assistance you would like with Canon; I have shot canon for over 8 years.


----------



## brijar (Oct 16, 2011)

Sign up for Fred Miranda's (http://www.fredmiranda.com/) You can get some great incite from the users there as well as some great deals on used equipment.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

added to my favourites,thanks,I,ll check it out when I get some free time


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

*** always used Canon point and shoot cameras. My latest is a SD870 that *** had for a few years now and it takes pretty good pictures but *** always wanted to get a DSLR camera but dont know much about them. I didnt want to go all out and spend $1000+ just staring out so I bought a Nikon D80 (7400 shutter count) that has a Nikon 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G DX VR lense for under $400. Its being delivered this Friday and I'll have the weekend to play around with it. I dont know much about manual settings so its definitely going to be a huge learning experience for me!

Keep us posted on what you decide to buy. :thumb:



des said:


> These are a great sites for camera and lens review - http://www.dpreview.com/ and http://www.the-digital-picture.com/


Heres another site that has good reviews for cameras: http://www.dcresource.com/reviews/cameraList.php

Alot of their older reviews arent on their "review" page so type the name of the camera youre interested in along with the word review (ex: _D80 review_) in their search bar and it'll pull up a review.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

One thing that is seldom mentioned, is that with a DSLR, you can shoot in RAW as well as JPEG. Unlike JPEGs Raw files don't degrade when you work with them. You can usually store pics in both formats at the same time if you want. I have a Canon Xsi, and the main reason I bought Canon is that I know a number of people with Canons, so if I want to audition a lens, I have several sources to access one to try. As well the kit lens with the Canon works quite well, within it's limitations.


----------

